# Greetings from North Carolina!



## Aelfscyne (Sep 8, 2018)

My name is Doug and I live in Charlotte, North Carolina. I've been composing for many years but only in the past year or so taken up using software to do so. My tastes run a strange path through trance, metal of various types, folk music, medieval music, and an assortment of electronic music (new age, space, ambient, etc.)

I am quite excited to participate in this forum and hope to benefit from the collected wisdom and experiences of all of you and, perhaps in time, contribute some of my own!


----------



## BeneJ (Sep 9, 2018)

Hi, welcome to the forum! What's your favourite software at the moment?


----------



## Aelfscyne (Sep 10, 2018)

I'm using FL Studio for my DAW. And I've acquired many VSTs though my favorites are Spire for synths, East/West's libraries and Tarilonte's packages!


----------



## creativeforge (Sep 10, 2018)

Aelfscyne said:


> My name is Doug and I live in Charlotte, North Carolina. I've been composing for many years but only in the past year or so taken up using software to do so. My tastes run a strange path through trance, metal of various types, folk music, medieval music, and an assortment of electronic music (new age, space, ambient, etc.)
> 
> I am quite excited to participate in this forum and hope to benefit from the collected wisdom and experiences of all of you and, perhaps in time, contribute some of my own!



Welcome! Hope you guys are safe, hear there's a hurricane about to slap down in your neck of the woods... :(


----------

